# Found a Minolta 16-MG



## ecnal (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. I don't have much experience with film at all.

A couple of years ago I found a Minolta 16-MG kit at the dump. Awesome condition, I must say. Came in the original cardboard box. Black vinyl case is in amazing shape, I'd say 8.5/10. Latch and lock work.

Inside looks new, red velvet is perfect. Camera is in great shape, shutter fires, all dials are smooth (or clicky - how it's supposed to be I think). Has fitted hardshell case for camera. Has flash, but no battery, bulb or protective glass for flash. Does have the flash case. Also has case with two attachable filters, a UV and Y 48 filter.

Also in the case is the following: Fold-out for filters (one page), manuals in both English and Spanish. Black and white photo of an attractive asian woman that has printed on the bottom "Taken with Minolta 16 MG". Even has original, stamped Guarantee Certificate  #17945.

This thing even has the original silica gel.

The only thing it doesn't have is film, or a cassette to put it in! I'm bummed.

I've searched eBay, to no avail. Does anyone know where to get a cassette for this? I know that you can use 16mm reel film which is easy to find, but I need the cassette to load it!

I really want to try this camera out and see what it produces.

Also, I read online that alot of these model cameras came back with soldiers from Vietnam. This one has a social security number engraved on it, from Massachusetts. On the back of the Certificate it's handwritten:

"4/29/70 Purchase
Ser no on Camera 316796

Art sent to

Anetoto something something something
PO Box 150
something, something, something

5/17/70"

Not sure why I added all that, thought it couldn't hurt to put it out there and maybe someone has info on this.


----------



## compur (Nov 11, 2009)

eBay is probably your best bet in finding the cassettes. You can do a search
and save it so that eBay will email you when something is listed that matches 
your search.  The Minolta 16 cameras are not pricey these days so you can 
probably find another that has a cassette for little money -- maybe one that 
is otherwise not in good condition.

You can find general info on Minolta 16 cameras here:
Minolta 16 Mania

And, general info on sub-miniature cameras here:
The Sub Club


----------

